# BARNETT COBRA - FISHING REEL ATTACHMENT



## shooter1963 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone made any modifications on the Barnett Cobra Slingshot to attach a fishing reel.

Appreciate your help here, pls.

thank you


----------



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Does the stabilizer on the cobra come off? if so, i would find a screw/nut that fits the same threads. Take a section of 1/2 PVC, cut it to desired length, buy PVC end caps that fit. Then drill a hole and epoxy that nut in one the of end caps so the threads stick out the outside and the head of the nut/screw is down inside the cap. then screw that into the whole on the slingshot. Then simply spool fishing line around the pvc pipe and obviously attach the other end of the string to the arrow.






Same basic concept^^


----------



## shooter1963 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the post...I was able to fab something...hope this would help some one.

I have yet to try it out for the long range, short range it was successful, unfortunately was not in the position to take any videos from where I am.


----------

